# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Rgion commune entre plusieurs pages

## FSiebert

Bonjour,

Avec APEX, est-il possible (d'une manire ou d'une autre) de crer une rgion et de l'inclure sur plusieurs pages (sans la copier pour des raisons de maintenance) ?
Utiliser une page zro ne me semble pas possible car je ne veux pas la rgion sur toutes les pages de l'application.

Je n'ai pas trouv mon bonheur dans la doc.

Merci d'avance  ceux qui pourront m'aider.

----------


## teen6517

je pense que la page zero est la seul option possible

et je ne voie pas pourquoi tu ne veux pas l'utilis car tu peux filtr les page dans les quel tu veux que cette region aparaisse
 ::D:

----------


## teen6517

Tu vas dans les proprit de ta rgion en page zro.

et dans le bloc Condition
pour type de condition : la page en cours est contenue dans Expression 1 (liste de page spares par des virgules)
et dans expresion1 : 
si tu veux cette region sur les pages 1,2,3,5,9,15 tu ecris :
 1,2,3,5,9,15


voila ::D:  ::ccool::

----------


## FSiebert

Merci teen6517, a me parait tre une excellente solution  ::ccool:: 
Je n'avais pas pens  la possibilit de mettre une condition sur la rgion  ::oops::

----------

